# dirty britain on now



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

as above with the carwash :buffer:


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

nice one nearly forgot about that


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

has the car wash bit been on yet? nearly missed it!


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Shamefull he was only on for 2 mins :-(


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

is he on here?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Hes been on,might be back.... keep watching


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

His Gf is a bit of alright


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> His Gf is a bit of alright


True dat


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

never heard of this guy before. any else?


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

hes been in to my works a couple of times to do 2 aston martins


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems to do a cracking job and take pride in his work thumbs up to the guy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DnB Mad said:


> never heard of this guy before. any else?


Yes he was in the paper a while back doing lambos from his dads garage. He was the new "£7000 car wash" after dalton


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

pic of his bird, and less chat please, I missed her.. eh, the program  

:lol:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

elite detailing, he's got a shop, been around for a while, the next miracle detail, bit of a contrast to the rest of the show, sure theur was no pidgeons in that ferrari haha. think he's a forum sponsor?


----------



## Porka (Mar 4, 2012)

I believe this is him.

http://www.elitedetailing.co.uk/


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

i had a good gander at his website. very impressed. as said, he takes pride in his work and i salute him.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

their seemed to be a lot of nice cars in that underground car park, wonder if that was just his offsite work spot? cos think he's got his own detailing "studio". Oh to have that client base :speechles


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Quite interested in that he say's there's not a supercar in the world he hasn't worked on, i doubt that somehow


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

i liked the bit when he said it was £50 off per scratch found after his detail on the 599


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

His work does seem of a high standard, and he has all the toys to keep his clients happy, kudos


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Its on again on ITV+1 channel 131, he did a great job on that 559, watching it again!!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> pic of his bird, and less chat please, I missed her.. eh, the program
> 
> :lol:


Very nice she was Cuey brings lunch as well and great at delaying customers when cars not finished, guy had some very nice gear tooth picks and cutton buds as well made me feel normal:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Gurcharn is a top bloke, I've spoken with him a few times - really nice chap so passionate.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

heard gurcharan sahota going to be opening a detailing centre in worcester good luck and all the best we need guys like paul dalton and gurcharan :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Porka said:


> I believe this is him.
> 
> http://www.elitedetailing.co.uk/


that's him :thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

stangalang said:


> His work does seem of a high standard, and he has all the toys to keep his clients happy, kudos


Tru that. But is he happy?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah it was great to see on TV....some people i know that saw the programme thought he was mad, but it is what the business is ALL about 

and as for his wife/girlfreind.....well....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=317328

For those that missed it


----------

